# D-Link Router kommt nicht ins Internet



## RYU1234 (19. September 2012)

Hallo...

ich hab mir einen D-Link Router gekauft. Den DIR-645...

ICh habe Unitymedia als Anbieter.

Ich habe die Instalation gemacht wie vom Hersteller beschrieben.

Probleme sind folgende...

Einmal komme ich mit angeschlossenen Kabel ins Internet.
Manchmal hab ich nicht mal Zugriff auf den Router.

Ich hab nun Stundenlang dran rumgebastelt, ich bekomms net hin. Ich vermute der Fehler liegt bei mir, nicht an dem Gerät. 

Ich könnt echt heulen. Jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?


----------



## docday (19. September 2012)

Ist der DIR-645 an einem Modem angeschlossen, wenn nicht funktionieren auch die einstellungen nicht. Der DIR-645 verfügt über kein internes (V)DSL-Modem.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (19. September 2012)

naja wieder einer mehr der auf die *Chip Bestenliste* reingefallen ist... nicht umsonst hat dieses gerät überall negativbewertungen ende nie.

habe mich ebenfalls die letzten tage über router informiert und mich letztendlich für dieses gerät entscheiden. TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RYU1234 (19. September 2012)

Es ist an ein Kabelmodem angeschlossen. 

Reingefallen bin ich, zumindest nicht durch den Test von Chip, sondern hab mir viel durch gelesen von anderen Nutzern. Die meisten klagen über schlechte WLan eigenschaften, bzw keine Verbesserung zum Vorgängergerät. 

Ich denke ich mach was falsch mit der MAC, Wan, IP, oder was es da noch alles gibt was ich nicht raffe einzustellen...


----------



## docday (19. September 2012)

Das Handbuch gibt dir doch eindeutige hinweise zur Einstellung.
Den Setup Assistenten ausführen.

Schritt 3: Internetverbindung (Dynamische IP-Adresse)...dynamische IP-Adresse wählen, MAC-Adresse eintragen (MAC-Adresse auslesen...._Start/Ausführen_ gefolgt von der Eingabe des Befehls "cmd" und gebe als Befehl *ipconfig /all *
Die gesuchte Kennung ist dann in der Zeile _*Physikalische Adresse*_ zu finden.) Alles weitere dort bleibt frei.

Schritt 3: Internetverbindung (PPPoE)
Hier wählst du auch...Address Mode (Adressmodus): dynamisch


----------



## RYU1234 (19. September 2012)

Ich probier das grade nochmal.

Edit: Jetzt Komme ich wieder mit Kabel ins I-Net.

Edit: Jetzt scheint es zu gehen. Hab das allerdings vorher, meine ich zumindest, nicht anders gemacht. Ist mir eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache das Ding geht. ^^

Danke auf jedenfall für deine Hilfe Docday


----------



## docday (20. September 2012)

Manchmal ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit weshalb irgendetwas nicht funktioniert. 
Zumindest freut es mich das du nun vielleicht ein Problem weniger hast.


----------

